# Thanks so much to everyone who made the day possible...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Whew, what a day! I am overwhelmed with emotion for the
warmth of the community that I felt yesterday. Long after
everyone was gone, I stood there all by myself in awe of
what had just transpired. What can only be described 
as a manic episode of sorts in the process and planning
and execution of the event, is now followed by a mild
melancholy of knowing that it will be at least another
year before we'll be able to do it again.

It was so awesome to see all of my old friends, and
meet so many of the new ones. I just want to 
say thanks again for coming.

I've got many pictures to sort out and thumbnail,
and I know that many of you do too.

I can't wait to see them!

Please post pics and links in the BimmerFest Photo
Album sub-forum.

When I get some time later (I have to go back to work in 
about an hour ), I will do the same.

With very best regards,
--Jon


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Whew, what a day! I am overwhelmed with emotion for the
> warmth of the community that I felt yesterday. Long after
> everyone was gone, I stood there all by myself in awe of
> what had just transpired. What can only be described
> ...


Thanks, Jon, for hosting another bimmerfest. I know I look forward to it every year just to renew friendship from all the festers who post here. Now, that I will be moving to Houston, the next bimmerfest will be that much more exhilarating. The A-OK After School Opportunities for Kids charitable raffle was a good idea. Often time we do not recognize how fortunate we are with the wealth and health we have, particularly in time of war. I hope the idea of charity continues at the next Fest.


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

I too have to continue the praise for Jon Shafer. I'd just like to thank you for putting on such an awesome event. The cars were great (in quality, and in number, I got there at 9:12 and didn't expect that the lot would already be full!). I met a lot of new people, traded a lot of good stories, and learned a bunch. Can't wait till next year...


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Jon, Thank you very much for taking the time to put everything together and to everyone that helped and it was great to finally meet you! This was my second time going and I'm looking forward to going to the following years to come. The event was just amazing, words can not describe the event! Thank you!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Thanks so much to everyone who made the day possible...*



Dave 330i said:


> *Thanks, Jon, for hosting another bimmerfest. I know I look forward to it every year just to renew friendship from all the festers who post here. Now, that I will be moving to Houston, the next bimmerfest will be that much more exhilarating. The A-OK After School Opportunities for Kids charitable raffle was a good idea. Often time we do not recognize how fortunate we are with the wealth and health we have, particularly in time of war. I hope the idea of charity continues at the next Fest. *


:thumbup:

Thanks, Jon! Another awesome 'fest. If it keeps growing like it has, though, you may need to rent out the rest of the area dealerships!


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

*Thanks Jon!*

Jon,

It was great to see you once again and watch how much Bimmerfest has grown since the first one four years ago...can you believe the changes let alone the time that has passed? While the intimacy of the original is gone, it's wonderful to share our love for BMWs with so many others who feel the same way. You're the catalyst for all this and rightly deserve much more than a pat on the back! Thanks for everything Jon!

Vu


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Thanks again Jon. The event was awesome, and it was amazing to see it grow exponentially every year. Looking forward to the next one. :thumbup:


----------



## LiKe_WhOa! (Mar 19, 2003)

awesome show! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

It was a pleasure meeting you.

You are a most gracious host.

Everytime you were asked for anything, you came through.

Thanks for your time, patience, and support.

When's next year:thumbup: :thumbup:

Now where's my shirt:rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Matt,

I must tip my hat to you....

You install clinic was probably the most intense
that we've ever had...

THANK YOU for an awesome performance!!!


I am so glad to you came!


:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Matt really came through under pressure.

I cannot personally imagine doing something like
that with hundreds of people looking over your shoulder...










I was so busy that I forgot to take a pic of the finished
product.

It look sooooooo sick! (that mean good)

My car next, okay???

:str8pimpi


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

I knew you'd have that last pic posted:bigpimp:


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks Jon for a great event! It was my first Bimmerfest and I must say won't be my last. It was great socializing with people I "see" on-line and meeting the vendors. Can't wait until next years.:thumbup:


----------



## x_ti_c (Mar 4, 2003)

John, I want to say thanks for a truly awesome day. This was my first BimmerFest, and I had a wonderful time. I'll see you next year for sure.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks so much to everyone who made the day possible...*



Plaz said:


> *:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Jon! Another awesome 'fest. If it keeps growing like it has, though, you may need to rent out the rest of the area dealerships!  *


Thanks Jon.

Maybe you get rid of the Mercury people and use their lot too to pack in the cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2003)

*Thanks Jon!*

You've outdone yourself once again! Thanks for all your hard work and efforts. I assure you (at least for me), the few sleepless nights before bimmerfest are always worth it  We're glad to be part of this ongoing tradition and look forward to next year!

Simon Atik
evosport


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Kudos to Jon. He puts on one great show :thumbup: I had a blast and it was really cool meeting so many people I have only talked to online.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Jon, 3 words (well really 2 words) "YOU DA MAN !"

Thanks for everything, we all had a great time.
I'm already excited about next year.

We need to"hook" up sometime to do some fishin', if my wife and I come down this fall, I will bring a couple of rods.

Thanks again and say hi to the dancing machine.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Keith said:


> *Jon, 3 words (well really 2 words) "YOU DA MAN !"
> 
> Thanks for everything, we all had a great time.
> I'm already excited about next year.
> ...


Aw shucks Keith!

Fishin'? Did somebody say fishing???

Hey, btw, THANK YOU for the gift package!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Haven't had any of the wine yet, but I did have some
killer peppered cookies/biscuits last night!!!

Last night we (my wife & I) were talking about how
cool you and the others were.

Definitely we should hook up some time soon!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *Kudos to Jon. He puts on one great show :thumbup: I had a blast and it was really cool meeting so many people I have only talked to online. *


It was great of you to make the trip from Chicago. I'm glad you were able to hook and get rides. :thumbup:


----------

